# Out of the Blue, Fridge Recommendations/Insight



## DDPslice (Jul 4, 2015)

My fridge is dying. I know. 25 great years of service and she is sputtering to a halt. I'd say I have another month or so by unplugging the fridge because it keeps on freezing up the motor.

So I'm looking for a fridge. I work in a pharmacy and I see awesome fridges with window glass doors all day. Unfortunately there is no water/ice dispenser. Does anyone have any recommendations? I looked online and saw samsung's 4 door fridge that literally made me drool. reviews were terrible (-_-), but they have this door then glass door fridges that i think is annoying.

4 door samsung
http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/HUD?src=/topics/housing_discrimination

glass redundant door, samsung
http://www.samsung.com/us/appliances/refrigerators/RH29H9000SR/AA

-around 3K is the budget

-ice and water dispenser is a must

-glass door would be highly preffered

-24-30cu.ft.

-no "smart" wifi (mo money mo problems)


----------



## Roger (Jul 4, 2015)

Liebherr are great, very reliable machines.


----------



## daveb (Jul 4, 2015)

Is the local appliance store, annoying as hell commercials, still in business? I shopped chest freezers, a fridge and a washing machine there a few (10+) years ago. They had vg selection, vg prices, and a few people that actually knew the products. But I went hoping I could ***** slap one from the commercials. 

SELL IT FOR LESS!


----------



## DDPslice (Jul 4, 2015)

daveb said:


> Is the local appliance store, annoying as hell commercials, still in business? I shopped chest freezers, a fridge and a washing machine there a few (10+) years ago. They had vg selection, vg prices, and a few people that actually knew the products. But I went hoping I could ***** slap one from the commercials.
> 
> SELL IT FOR LESS!



Yup appliance direct lives on and strong but I've checked them out and nothing really peaked my interest. I saw a thread with some really interesting burners and stove stop. Do you know of any brands domestic or foreign that bring an interesting flavor to the kitchen?


----------



## gic (Jul 4, 2015)

I like the reviews at CNET.com


----------



## DDPslice (Jul 5, 2015)

Yea I've been skimming cnet, confirmed my thoughts about the double door redundancy.


----------



## JohnF (Jul 6, 2015)

I would use caution in buying a Samsung refrigerator. My first Samsung refrigerator worked fine for a couple years, then all of a sudden wouldn't go below 55 degrees. I called Samsung, as it was still under warranty, and they sent out an authorized tech (there is no official Samsung dealer in Hawaii). He couldn't figure out what was wrong so they replaced it. Again it worked fine for a couple years and the same thing happened. They sent out the same tech and again he couldn't figure out what was wrong. This time I asked for a refund which they gave me prorated for the 4 years I had a functional fridge. 

Despite actually getting resolution to the issue, the headache of not having a fridge for 4-6 weeks at a time during repair and replacement and all the hoops I had to jump through to get the refund. With no official dealer, I needed to disgard the fridge myself but needed to first hire someone to remove nearly 15 pieces from the fridge to send back to Samsung (so it couldnt be used again). They still argued my refund saying the entire water filter assembly wasn't removed and by this point I already replaced it. 

If you look online, it seems like this is a relatively common problem with Samsungs. 

I ended up replacing it with a Kenmore Elite 74033. I can't really give comment on it yet as it's less than a year old, but I like it so far.


----------



## JohnF (Jul 6, 2015)

Also looking at the OP links, the first isn't quite a link to a Samsung fridge, haha.


----------



## pleue (Jul 6, 2015)

Liebherr are fantastic machines, agreed. My brother has one he got used for a song and it causes some jealousy. I have a true glass door cooler in my house and an upright freezer outside. No ice/water though.


----------



## DDPslice (Jul 7, 2015)

JohnF said:


> Also looking at the OP links, the first isn't quite a link to a Samsung fridge, haha.




Lol I don't know where that link came from, sry


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jul 7, 2015)

Roger said:


> Liebherr are great, very reliable machines.



interesting..i think those look great.

i googled them and found ZERO images of them with the door closed..what do they look like on the outsides?

edit..found them on amazon. they get awful reviews.

OP..did you check with a repairman? that is always my first step before i contemplate a new appliance.


----------



## DDPslice (Jul 8, 2015)

Yea they want money, pay 'me to drive out, pay 'me to look at it then come back..yada yada yada. I'm not payin a guy more than I make. Plain and simple. I started looking at liebherr and Eliteappliances.com for ideas and holy cow these things are perty.


----------



## daveb (Jul 9, 2015)

Something I did to make the in-house unit less expensive was to buy a used commercial fridge off CL to keep on the porch. Didn't much care what I looked like only requirement was to hold 1/2 size sheet trays and be cold. All of the extra milk, eggs, etc, vegs, live out there, stuff being brined, meats to be cooked, fish on ice, etc. .A smaller in-house unit is a cheaper in-house unit. Don't know if applicable to your situation.


----------



## mhlee (Jul 9, 2015)

I have a Samsung and love it. But regardless of brand, I highly recommend getting a Fench door refrigerator. Side by side refrigerators (unless very large), aren't wide enough for half sheet pans. Most French door refrigerators are. 

Besides this, I'd recommend paying attention to the design of the the drawers and removability if you happen to use the fridge for curing meats, etc., and configuration of shelf heights in the door if you need to refrigerate large bottles.


----------



## DDPslice (Jul 9, 2015)

@dave

Yea that's the situation right now, working well so there is no hurry I just wanted to collect 2cents from a good source. 

@mhlee

Dually noted about the space for the sheets.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 17, 2015)

Up right outside freezer I want one of those. Good luck on your quest. I know that both washing machines and water heaters are not the same quality they used to be unless you spend the big bucks. My 28 year old Maytag changed the belts, hoses, water pump. The replacement hoses are not the same quality as the old ones. The new Maytags no way would last that long & costs $$ to fix them. I think it is the same with refrigerators.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 17, 2015)

My experience doesn't invalidate JohnF's....but I've had the bottom mount freezer for almost 15 years, and the quattro cooling for 10...never a day of trouble out of either one. In fact, just two weeks ago, I pulled them out of storage after 9 months, and they both fired up (poor analogy!) immediately. Their biggest feature (to me) is that they allow you to separately manage temps in each compartment, and it works quite well. I would not hesitate to purchase another one...if I had a need...for a 3rd full-size fridge. 



JohnF said:


> I would use caution in buying a Samsung refrigerator. My first Samsung refrigerator worked fine for a couple years, then all of a sudden wouldn't go below 55 degrees. I called Samsung, as it was still under warranty, and they sent out an authorized tech (there is no official Samsung dealer in Hawaii). He couldn't figure out what was wrong so they replaced it. Again it worked fine for a couple years and the same thing happened. They sent out the same tech and again he couldn't figure out what was wrong. This time I asked for a refund which they gave me prorated for the 4 years I had a functional fridge.
> 
> Despite actually getting resolution to the issue, the headache of not having a fridge for 4-6 weeks at a time during repair and replacement and all the hoops I had to jump through to get the refund. With no official dealer, I needed to disgard the fridge myself but needed to first hire someone to remove nearly 15 pieces from the fridge to send back to Samsung (so it couldnt be used again). They still argued my refund saying the entire water filter assembly wasn't removed and by this point I already replaced it.
> 
> ...


----------

